# Another Subaru Impreza engine bay detail..



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

I managed to get this done inbetween the rain showers today.

The customer is a member of Midland Scoobies.

He wanted the engine bay tidying up so he could lift his bonnet with pride.. and add some nice shiny bits in the future. 

Why are Subaru engine bays, the hardest to do????

Here's some before's





































And here are the after's:




























hope you like.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks miles better, what was your process?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric will love you 

He loves cleaning his impreza engine bay


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

brilliant results!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Sweet results, defently alot better now and he should be open the bonnet with pride.


----------



## rushy_23 (May 8, 2007)

Damn mate you have done a great job on that!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I LOVE YOU

My engine bay is a work of art. It took me 5 minutes to do last time (and had 2 years of dirt and grease baked on)

Daffy can verify that my technique works wonders. I recently did it with a Honda S2000's bay at my house and he was gobsmacked


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Explain KE lol


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Why are Subaru engine bays, the hardest to do????


Don't know myself....can't see what you are talking about  

 Probably because they cram sooooo much stuff in there :buffer:

Nice detail fella.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looks good fella


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks a whole lot better :thumb:


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

Looking very good there, a big improvement. Cool!


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks really well :thumb:


----------

